# Ford Mach-E



## begreen (Nov 16, 2019)

Pricey, but if it delivers on all fronts it could be a winner.









						2021 Ford Mustang Mach-E: Here's The Car, Price And 0-60 Times Before You're Supposed To See It
					

Not everyone is keen on the idea of an electric Ford Mustang crossover, but the Mustang Mach-E is definitely happening anyway. If you’re one of the naysayers, maybe you’ll like it better when you see all the photos and specs—which you’re about to do.




					jalopnik.com


----------



## jebatty (Nov 17, 2019)

We need Ford and others to be winners along with Tesla.  The 240 - 300 mile range +- is a very capable vehicle. And will help the US achieve the Tesla mission: "... to accelerate the world's transition to sustainable energy. .. "


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes, I'm hoping they have a winner. Also watching for the VW ID series to hit the states.


----------



## ABMax24 (Nov 19, 2019)

I think it's a great start for Ford, and has functionality that covers a very wide market.

I just wish they would have called it something else. When I think Mustang I think of a fast coupe or convertible with a big V8, Ford has muddied the brand with the 4 cylinder ecoboost and now an electric hatchback.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 20, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> I think it's a great start for Ford, and has functionality that covers a very wide market.
> 
> I just wish they would have called it something else. When I think Mustang I think of a fast coupe or convertible with a big V8, Ford has muddied the brand with the 4 cylinder ecoboost and now an electric hatchback.


I hear ya, but I think it goes to show their commitment to space, slapping their mighty Mustang brand on their new e-thing.

  The younger generations view that old v-8 dinosaur burner in a way that isn't quite as positive as your warm nostalgia.  And Ford is looking to the future of where the money is going to be, as well as trying to change their image as one of the major fossil fuel profiteers in history.  For right or wrong... .


----------



## spirilis (Nov 20, 2019)

FYI- I read somewhere Ford is offering an EVSE that can charge ~32 miles per hour, walking backwards from there I'm guessing this means the Mach-E supports somewhere in the vicinity of 40-48A maximum L2 charge rate.  Not too shabby, similar to Teslas (those w/o the dual charger option).

This is one of those stats I think is very important to advertise, because it offers justification one way or another for folks who wish to install L2 charging at home - how big a circuit should they install?


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 20, 2019)

I am actually a bit disappointed by the Mach-E. Its likely going to be smaller than the upcoming Tesla Model Y, With less range and performance, tech... Price though may bring things level as Ford has the entirety of its $7,500 federal tax credit available (however likely only early buyers will be able to take part in this given Ford's market reach.

I wonder who designed their battery packs. If its Rivian, those batteries could be absolutely the best of the best. I need to see more before I even consider the Mach E.

Also, yes... Never should have called it a Mustang... Just Mach E would have been better.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 20, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> I think it's a great start for Ford, and has functionality that covers a very wide market.
> 
> I just wish they would have called it something else. When I think Mustang I think of a fast coupe or convertible with a big V8, Ford has muddied the brand with the 4 cylinder ecoboost and now an electric hatchback.



Ford put four cylinder engines without turbos in Mustangs decades ago. It actually continued for many years. I do agree that calling it a Mustang is odd, but hardly diluting the brand. The high performance versions of Mustangs are called Cobras, that's really weird. Trying to tie a connection to an English roadster with a Ford engine is just as weird as putting the name Mustang on an SUV. I bet most people just assume the Cobra name is about snakes anyway, which makes even less sense.


----------



## blades (Nov 20, 2019)

cobra 6 made- dominated european tracks for a bit - purpose was to kick  the F machines backside which it admirably


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 20, 2019)

blades said:


> cobra 6 made- dominated european tracks for a bit - purpose was to kick  the F machines backside which it admirably



The AC Cobra was a good car in it's own right, which is why Shelby put a small block in one. Great cars, certainly, just a long shot from a Mustang


----------



## ABMax24 (Nov 20, 2019)

Easy Livin’ 3000 said:


> I hear ya, but I think it goes to show their commitment to space, slapping their mighty Mustang brand on their new e-thing.
> 
> The younger generations view that old v-8 dinosaur burner in a way that isn't quite as positive as your warm nostalgia.  And Ford is looking to the future of where the money is going to be, as well as trying to change their image as one of the major fossil fuel profiteers in history.  For right or wrong... .



I guess my thought is if you come out with a revolutionary vehicle new to your brand you give it a new name. But there is no doubt the Mustang name carries a reputation, along the likes of Camaro, Corvette, Charger, or Viper. I just don't see any of them coming in an electric version.


----------



## ABMax24 (Nov 20, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Ford put four cylinder engines without turbos in Mustangs decades ago. It actually continued for many years. I do agree that calling it a Mustang is odd, but hardly diluting the brand. The high performance versions of Mustangs are called Cobras, that's really weird. Trying to tie a connection to an English roadster with a Ford engine is just as weird as putting the name Mustang on an SUV. I bet most people just assume the Cobra name is about snakes anyway, which makes even less sense.



I guess you are correct in that, those cars just happen to be made before I was born, and the V-6 versions have been sold for a long time as well. But still a big leap to go from ICE to electric under the same model name.


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> I guess you are correct in that, those cars just happen to be made before I was born, and the V-6 versions have been sold for a long time as well. But still a big leap to go from ICE to electric under the same model name.


Well, at least they didn't call it the Edsel Mach E. 

FWIW, my sister and brother both had early Mustangs. Her 1964 was nice, but had a straight 6 cylinder and 3 speed manual, which is what the base package was.  I think my brother's was a 66 fastback. It had a 289 with a 4 speed IIRC.


----------



## ABMax24 (Nov 20, 2019)

begreen said:


> Well, at least they didn't call it the Edsel Mach E.
> 
> FWIW, my sister and brother both had early Mustangs. Her 1964 was nice, but had a straight 6 cylinder and 3 speed manual, which is what the base package was.  I think my brother's was a 66 fastback. It had a 289 with a 4 speed IIRC.



Or call it a Pinto, and instead of exploding gas tanks maybe exploding batteries....


----------



## AlbergSteve (Nov 20, 2019)

The back of it looks like a Pinto...


----------



## jebatty (Nov 21, 2019)

Ford and other potential entrants to the pickup market have a real challenge in succeeding. All face the huge capital cost of development and securing adequate battery supplies. Those in the pickup market already face the obsolescence of their ICE pickup investment, and the expectation of their ICE customer base. Those new in the market face the need to establish a brand identity. And of course, lots more.

Ford faces particularly the unique value of the Mustang brand, what a Mustang is, how it performs, what it looks like, and how it makes the owner of the Mustang feel. Will the existing Mustang customer base warm up and accept an entirely new vehicle? Will potential new customers identify with the new Mustang in a positive way?

Tesla has significant advantages in entering the pickup market. Importantly, Tesla is free to innovate without having to meet the expectations of an established pickup customer base, and it can do this with the big plus of potential customers at least having a posistive concept of what Tesla offers through the success of the Model 3, S and X. The rest is an open play book for Tesla, and the likelihood of attractive surprises is enticing. Tesla also has in place a large and ever growing Supercharger network, which is very fast and getting faster in charging. And I suspect that as non-Tesla "superchargers" become available, Tesla will provide a means for current and future owenrs to access these as well. What will be in place for competitors?


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> I guess you are correct in that, those cars just happen to be made before I was born, and the V-6 versions have been sold for a long time as well. But still a big leap to go from ICE to electric under the same model name.



I think Mustang is weird name for a bean shaped SUV, so I do agree. I disagree that electric cars need new names. I saw in your earlier post that you would feel the same way about an electric corvette, but that would probably be an amazing car. Look at what a Model S can do when it weighs more than a Challenger. I'm a big fan of barking I6's, fire breathing V8's, howling V10's, and the scream of a V12, but electric motors are amazing. Silent high performance is definitely the future.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 21, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> I guess my thought is if you come out with a revolutionary vehicle new to your brand you give it a new name. But there is no doubt the Mustang name carries a reputation, along the likes of Camaro, Corvette, Charger, or Viper. I just don't see any of them coming in an electric version.


I like when they pick names like El Camino (translation: The Walk), and Nova (translation: No go).  At least we got some honesty from them with those names.


----------



## blades (Nov 21, 2019)

hmmmmm, nova with a 396, weren't no slouch, course could not corner worth a  wooden nickel


----------



## StewartKy (Dec 4, 2019)

Ford is definitely off to a strong start with the Mach-E. Giving it the Mustang is still off to me but I can live with it. The GT's performance numbers are very impressive, can't go wrong with 0-60: in 3.5 seconds.


----------

